# Moving to Cornwall recommendations needed



## humblepie (18 April 2016)

My horse is moving to Cornwall without me!  He is going to live with a friend who is moving just outside St Austell.  Does anyone have any particular recommendations for vets, farriers, dentists, physios, etc in the locality?   Lucky horse is going to have sea views - hope he takes photos for me.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## rowan (19 April 2016)

There is quite a few farriers in the St Austell area but they all really busy a lot aren't taking on any more customers  Megan Urell is very good she has a face book page don't no if she is taking on any more customers but could properly recommend someone . Quite a few veterinary practices round here  Pelyn the Lostwithel  branch deals with equine and large animals, Penmellyn Vets are great horse vets.  Hope your horse enjoys his sea views we are just outside St Austell and some of the views are stunning.


----------



## humblepie (19 April 2016)

Thank you and I am sure he will like the sea view and I will enjoy visiting him.


----------



## gina2201 (19 April 2016)

Im not that close to St Austell but I'm sure my physio Amy Cox covers all of Cornwall (even the Scilly Isles) so can recommend her.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 April 2016)

I second Megan the farrier, she did my lad when he first moved down here (not sure who does him now as I sold up last year), vet wise I used Penmellyn in St Colomb which isn't to far from St Austell - do you know which side of St Austell (just thinking of call out fees, although they do a 'set fee' day per zone.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 April 2016)

rowan said:



			we are just outside St Austell and some of the views are stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Are you at the Par side of things, or Luxallyan [sp]?


----------



## humblepie (22 April 2016)

Thanks again re the above.  It is only about 1 mile from St Austell, but not entirely sure which direction - a friend has bought a small farm down there and my horse is moving down as companion to her horse.  Well jealous of her lovely new place!


----------



## welshd2013 (24 April 2016)

Hi, we're about a mile outside of St Austell and Max Thomas is a farrier who covers the whole of St Austell and is amazing. He's really reliable, always on time and always does a beautiful job! He has a Facebook page.

Vets, I use Penmellyn at St Columb Major, they have a large hospital there and although they're sometimes a little more expensive they're all very reliable and have outstanding service. 

Vicky Spinal Therapy (on Facebook) is a very respected physio/chiropractor or I used to use Mel Henna but I'm not 100% sure if she still does it or if she covers St Austell.

Melia Clifford is an equine dentist with a brilliant reputation.

You can look forward to visiting!! Let me know if I can help you or your friend further xx


----------



## humblepie (25 April 2016)

Brilliant thank you as well.  Just had a picture sent to me of one of their fields which has a sea view.  Think I may just move in with the horse as well.  Will pass all the information on.


----------



## welshd2013 (25 April 2016)

Hahaha bet it doesn't look as blimmin cold, wet and windy as it is today! It's false advertising, trust me ;-)


----------



## Lanky Loll (25 April 2016)

Whaaaaaat I thought you were moving for a mo :O


----------



## humblepie (9 May 2016)

Thank you all. Megan is booked in for the horses. Relocated them down there over the weekend.


----------

